# Better than ever tools



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone use these tools? And how is the end product?

http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/search.aspx?search=better-than-ever


----------



## RCinPA (Apr 9, 2009)

I use the 2" roller flusher for taping angles. Love the result ! I used the taper years ago when it was a prototype. A Canadian finisher sold me one when I lived in NY back in the late 70's early 80's .


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Used them for a year, but I put them away after I bought a mechanical head.

Simply no comparison.
They may work "fine" at first, but the corner on them wears down, and soon your tapes round themselves and it looks almost like inside bullnose if there ever was such a thing.

They also don't really seat themselves properly, even if you use a roller. The tape pretty much floats there in the mud. No good if you want professional results.


I'd rather wipe my tapes by hand than use flushers.

Mind you, they're still great for small jobs and renos.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

how are they for second coating the corners?


----------



## RCinPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Used them for a year, but I put them away after I bought a mechanical head.
> 
> Simply no comparison.
> They may work "fine" at first, but the corner on them wears down, and soon your tapes round themselves and it looks almost like inside bullnose if there ever was such a thing.
> ...


I haven't had the problems you speak of and have been using the roller-flusher for 3-4 years. I tape with a banjo . When things need adjusted I just adjust the movable side wedges and spread the spring at the end of the head . I don't like the regular flusher. After I tape with the roller flusher the following coat I use a Columbia 2 3/4" angle head and box then a tight skim with an adjustable corner trowel. Gives a nice clean ,straight angle with a well filled recess and very easy sanding .
We slick finish back here ( no spray texture )and have great end results .


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

RCinPA said:


> I haven't had the problems you speak of and have been using the roller-flusher for 3-4 years.


That's good!

I just find the mechanical far easier to run the wet tapes down. Tapes are straighter, too.




2nd coats are slower and inconsistent. The mechanicals, I find are more forgiving with bad framing, wavy board, such and such.


----------



## RCinPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Just curious. Were you using the flusher or the flusher with the roller attached ? I was just wondering as I have not encountered the round corners you mentioned with the roller-flusher tool . My tape seats and covers nicely. Like I mentioned for 2nd coat I do use an angle head and box . I think that is what you mean by "mechanicals" . I will say before this I was using a 2" angle head after rolling the tape. The 2" broke and I picked up the 2" roller-flusher from All-Wall and have liked the result. It took awhile to learn the tool to get it like I wanted as far as results. I spent some time playing with the settings and back spring . I also like the fact that I can eliminate the rolling and glazing and incorporate them in one step . I guess I like to play around with new tools and make them work. If they don't do well I do what you did and look for something better . I also go a little extra running my flats. After running the box I go over it with a knife to smooth it out after each coat. This I found eliminates air bubbles and Christmas trees that many finishers scrape or sand between coats . I guess whatever works for each one is all it boils down to .


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^I haven't used a combination system like that, so you're probably right that it works just dandy. I notice on the BTE rollers that the wheels aren't 90 degree like standard ones, so that probably is what makes the sharper corner. It's a shame that so many don't roll with those pieces.

Yes, angle head is what I meant by mechanicals. In the area I'm in, people easily confuse "angle head" as just another flusher. Gets frustrating when the cash clerk pulls out his box of BTE flushers when I inquire about an angle head and insists that I buy them instead.

Some boxing tips were discussed just recently here:
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/what-s-problem-premiere-blueline-tools-121/


----------

